# Happy Birthday Jeanne 2/19



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday and Maddie shares some birthday kisses with you!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey if I had known I would have treated you to a drink on Sunday! Hope it is a great one!!
Sally
Oliver and Comet say "WOOF and happy birthday!!"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Jeanne! arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday to a wonderful woman!

Jeanne, I hope your day is wonderful and your year is memorable... in a good way, of course!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANNE! CELEBRATE ALL YEAR!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhh~~ Happy Birthday! Had I known I would have wished you a happy birthday yesterday when I saw you!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANNE!!!! arty:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!

Jeanne have a wonderful Birthday!!! I'm sure Maddie will help you celebrate!

:bounce::dance:arty::cheer2::cheer2:arty::bounce:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jeanne!

I look forward to meeting you someday at a future Bay Area playdate!

I do remember Maddie from her early days (aka Wendy) - she's a doll!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful day full of extra kisses from Maddie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANNE, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeanne. Hope it is a wonderful day!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Have a Very Happy Birthday*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jeanne! Enjoy your day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeanne. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty::cheer2:Happy Birthday Jeanne!:cheer2:arty::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great day........

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! HOPE YOUR DAY IS GREAT!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

You pulled one over me!! Spent Sunday with you and didn't know it was coming up!

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!_


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you have a great day!!!! Lots of Kisses from Maddie as well!!!!!*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the warm wishes! Yes, Maddie woke me up today as she always does, with a hug around my neck and lots of kisses. I don't think she knew it was my birthday.....the girl was just saying "Time to get up and *PLAY!!*

I spent part of my morning talking with one of my dear friends who is in the hospital very ill from a ruptured appendix. She's had her surgery, but isn't doing too well from the massive infection. Its just a reminder that we should be thankful for every single day and never sweat the small stuff. That's my philosophy which makes my birthday extra special. Thanks again, everybody!! :becky:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *Wishing you a Happy Birthday, Jeanne* :cheer2:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANNE!!!!!

It wasw great meeting you at the dog show. hope to see you again. Have a great day.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friend Jeanne, my mom was septic a couple of years ago, it was very scary. I am sending special prayers out your way for her.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Leeann. This friend lives alone, and I worry about her. She sounded so weak today. She's just such a special person. That's scary about your Mom. Things can be fine one day and the next is a crisis. That's why we need to be thankful for every day we're given.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne my mom has been through a lot and her immune system is not like ours, one thing her doctor always tells her when she is not feeling good is to drink ensure, even if she is eating. The added nurtients are a good help with things like this.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

JEANNE~~HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY & AND AN EVEN BETTER YEAR. MAY MADDIE BESTOW MANY HAV KISSES UPON YOU !! arty:arty:arty: amy & biscuit


----------

